# ZR Race 6.0, ZR Team 7.0 oder Stage 5.0?



## xXSittiXx (20. September 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Mountainbike welches meinen Ansprüchen am besten gerecht wird, da ich aber ein "Anfänger" bin weiß ich nicht genau welches gut passt. Fahre gerne und viel Mountainbike sogut wie jeden Tag wenn es zeitlich hinhaut (rund15-20km pro Tag). Außerdem bin ich noch in der Ausbildung und hätte knappe 600-900 Euronen zur Verfügung. Fahre gerne Schonmal schnell und über Stock und Stein (NRW / Sauerland) und würde jetzt am 7. oder 8. Oktober nach Bonn fahren um mir ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Ps. Mir sind schon das ZR Team 7.0, ZR Race 6.0 und das Stage 5.0 ins Visier geraten. Daher bitte ich um eure Hilfe um ein passendes zu finden.


----------



## runfr33 (21. September 2011)

Ahoi!

Okay, das sind natürlich 3 verschiedene Arten von MTBs. Du musst im Grunde schon wissen, was Du bevorzugst.

Ich selbst hatte auch zwischen Team 7.0 und Race 7.0 überlegt, aber da ich lieber etwas aufrechter sitze und auch mal längere Touren machen möchte, habe ich mich für das erstgenannte entschieden.

Das Stage ist ja ein Fully. Da kann ich eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, außer, dass ich gelesen hab, dass die Fullys schon einen erhöhten Wartungsaufwand haben. Wobei ich denke, dass sich das wohl auch in Grenzen hält.

Im nachhinein ist man ja immer schlauer und ich hätte mir lieber ein Fully gekauft, da ich schon gerne im Wald diverse Trails fahre und auch hin und wieder einen Schlag in den Rücken bekommen, wenn ich mal ein Loch oder eine Wurzel übersehen habe und den Hintern auf dem Sattel hab.

Aber wenn Du nach Bonn fährst, dann fahr einfach mal alle drei Probe. Zwischen dem Team und dem Race merkst Du direkt den Unterschied. Okay, und verglichen mit dem Stage sowieso. 

Dann viel Spaß!

Gruß
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSittiXx (21. September 2011)

Okay Schonmal danke ich denke es wird auch eher auf ein Full hinausgehen da wenn ich in die Zukunft blicke werde ichmir sagen nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr Kauf ich mir nen fully..


----------



## Frangz (24. November 2011)

Hej ich stehe gerade vor genau der selben entscheidung 

auch zwischen einem Radon Team.Race oder dem Stage...

Hast du dir schon ein Bike gekauft? hast du schon erdfahrungen die du weitergeen kannst?

und Gibt es noch andere die was dazu schreiben könne? ^.^

Mein einsatzbereich ist etwa der gleiche... 


lg Frangz


----------



## Biking_Steini (24. November 2011)

Tach zusammen,

wie runfr33 schon schrieb: Sind 3 total verschiedene Modelle.

Team 7 : Touren-Hardtail 
Race 6 : Race-Hardtail
Stage 5 : Touren-Fully

Fahre selber das Team 7. Hab mich für die etwas entspanntere Variante entschieden (gegenüber Race 6) da ich aber auch schon etwas älter bin (47). Bin mit dem Bike im letzten halben Jahr ca. 2700 km gefahren, davon 2/3 Wald (Straße, Schotter, Waldautobahn, Wurzeltrails, usw.) und muß sagen, das Teil ist unkaputtbar (und es hat schon richtig gelitten). Klasse Teil für 799 EUR. Mit dem Race erzielt man natürlich mehr Vortrieb, die Haltung aufm Bike sagte mir aber nicht zu. Außerdem steh ich mehr auf die Schimano-Schaltung als auf die SRAM, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Zum Stage kann ich jetzt nicht so viel sagen, es ist halt nen Fully. Kost auch gleich nen paar Scheine mehr. Werde mir das nächste mal aber auch nen Stage 6 zulegen. Zu Radon an sich ... immer wieder 

Gruß ... Steini


----------



## xXSittiXx (24. November 2011)

Habe mir das Race 6 gekauft ganz ehrlich klasse Teil bin jetzt auch schon 500km damit Gefahren und bisher gibt es kein Manko daran. Aber jetzt mittlerweile ärgere ich mich dass ich kein Fully genommen hab weil ich schon auf nem Rocky Mountain Element saß und der Fahrkomfort erheblich höher ist. Außerdem wird man sicher länger Spaß an nem Fully haben...


----------



## silverdiver (24. November 2011)

Solltest du eine Möglichkeit haben ins Radon Center zu fahren, ist das der beste und einfachste Weg direkt die Unterschiede der doch sehr verschiedenen Radtypen zu "erfahren". Und die 20 für ein Bahnticket sind wirklich gut angelegt... Die kannst du locker wieder raushandeln wenn du da im Shop einkaufen gehst...


----------

